# Wer hat (schon) Bootsführerschein und Boot?



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2004)

Würde mich ja doch mal interessieren, wer von den Boardies alles einen Bootsführerschein (Küste) und/oder vielleicht sogar ein eigenes Boot besitzt.
Dabei meine ich nicht Schlauch- oder Ruderboot auf dem Edersee, sondern Boote an der Ostseeküste


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2004)

hallo Thomas

ich kann leider an der Abstimmung nicht teilnehmen, da eine zweifache Auswahl leider nicht möglich ist ! :c


----------



## Holger F. (18. Januar 2004)

Bei mir ist es das selbe.

Ja, ich habe den Küstenschein, und
ja ich habe ein eigenes Boot.

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2004)

Jo, da habe ich wohl Mist gebaut (bzw. nicht daran gedacht, dass ich da eigentlich 2 Themen zum abtsimmen gestellt habe).
Asche auf mein Haupt.
Werde das aber ändern und hier nur noch den Führerschein abfragen und nen zweiten Thread aufmachen wegen dem Boot.
Sorry vielmals, aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem noch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2004)

Hi ich habe nen Küstenschein und ein kleines allerdings Führerscheinfreies Boot an der Ostsee.
@Thomas, du mußt doch keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Änder doch einfach die Abstimmung. Das kannst du als Mod.


----------



## Hornpieper (18. Januar 2004)

Ich habe seit 20 Jahren den Küstenschein. 
Brauchte ich, um damals die schnittigen DLRG-Flitzer fahren zu dürfen.
Zur Zeit habe ich kein eigenes Boot, jedoch die Möglichkeit bei Freunden mitzufahren.

Gruß

Björn#h


----------



## schlot (18. Januar 2004)

kann auch einen Küstenschein vermelden, allerdings keinerlei 
Fahrpraxis auf der Ostsee!
Einmal im Jahr Norge da kann ich etwas üben!
Boot hab ich keines.


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2004)

Moin... Auch ich DARF Motorboot mit mehr als 5 PS fahren...  Mit weniger KANN ich auch schon... :q


----------



## Dancer1230 (18. Januar 2004)

*Küstenschein*

Küstenschein ja,Boot nein.Aber ich fahre bei einem Bekannten auf einem umgebauten Krabbenkutter mit.Gruß Peter


----------



## Baramundi (18. Januar 2004)

Schein hab ich, nur kein Boot.

Aber für was gibt es Neumann auf Fehmarn.

Bara


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2004)

Habe SBFS See &amp; Binnen &amp; ein kleines Bötchen.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (18. Januar 2004)

Habe ebenfalls See und Binnen.
Mit der "Anke" bin ich schon so manche Meile durch die
Ostsee gepflügt.


----------



## Laksos (18. Januar 2004)

Jo, habe Sportbootführerscheine See & Binnen und ein kleines Kajütboot. :m


----------



## dorschfinder (18. Januar 2004)

Moin 

habe Führerschein und kleinesBoot

gruss Dorschfinder


----------



## THD (18. Januar 2004)

Habe Schein und Boot

Grüße THD


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Januar 2004)

Moin,
ich habe den Küstenschein und ne kleine 5 PS Nußschale.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## BabbaSkum (18. Januar 2004)

Hab auch beides. Wohne nur leider nicht am Wasser. Boot steht fast nur beim Bauern und kostet, weshalb ich es wahrscheinlich auch verkaufe. Mieten ist wohl doch billiger, wenn die Möglichkeiten nicht so toll sind. Bis dahin,
Babba


----------



## Holger F. (18. Januar 2004)

Ja, das kenne ich auch zur genüge.
Mein Boot liegt auch schon 3 Jahre an Land.
Einfach keine Zeit.

Holger


----------



## Mefo (18. Januar 2004)

Habe auch ein Bootsführerschein Küste und ein Boot. Aber leider kein Straßenzugelassenen Trailer.
Wenn ich wo anders hinwill kann ich nur mein BB nehmen!:q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Januar 2004)

@ Mefo
Dat geht ja noch,
ich habe Boot, Motor & nen Trailer (ohne TüV  ),
aber keine Anhängerkupplung mehr...  
Deshalb will ich ja auch n BB... 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2004)

Ich hoffe, daß das nicht eintritt wie bei meinen Vorpostern. Keine oder aber zu wenig Zeit zu haben für so ein tolles Hobby.

&nbsp;

Ich werde mein Teil beim AB Bootsanglertreff in Großenbrode einweihen und dann so oft wie möglich nutzen, obwohl ich nicht an der Küste wohne.


----------



## dorschjoe (18. Januar 2004)

Habe ein kleines Terhi385 mit FS freien AB.FS habe ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## fly-martin (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Meine Frau und ich haben beide den SKS, da wir regelmäßig auch Segeln. Dazu alles andere was nötig ist ( Funk, Pyro usw )

Dazu steht eine Rennjolle in der Scheune und mein "Blubb" - das Schlauchboot mit dem wir ab und an bei den BBTreffen für Sicherheit sorgen.

Freitag gehts auf die Boot nach Düsseldorf - mal sehen was die Brieftasche hergiebt...

Bilder und Berichte auf meiner HP


----------



## Meeresangler01 (18. Januar 2004)

Moin,

habe Sportbootführerschein See + Binnen sowie ein 5,5 Meter Kajütboot.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Albatros (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,

habe den Bootsführerschein See und Binnen. 2 Schlauchboote und ein Ruderboot. Von meinem Kajütboot, einer Nordan 18 habe ich mich aus Zeitgründen vor 2 Jahren trennen müssen. Anbei auch noch mal ein Foto


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Januar 2004)

Habe Schein und Boot und kann mich ärgern, daß ich heute nicht auf dem Wasser war


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2004)

Habe SBF - Binnen und See und suche noch ein Boot, das zu meiner Geldbörse passt.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## C.K. (18. Januar 2004)

Ich besitze Binnen und Buten, also beide Scheine und ein trailerbares Boot mit 20PS Yamaha Motor!

Zeit dafür============>?????????


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe nicht.....
weder das eine, noch das andere :c 

Aber ich habe ......:
Interesse an SBF Binnen und See.
Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, wo ich diese Scheine
im Raum LEV preisgünstig machen kann??

In der Hoffnung auf viele Antworten


----------



## Pete (18. Januar 2004)

hab den schein für binnen und küste (ostschein), dazu ein ryds 425 mit 15 ps...reicht!!! das liegt in dranske auf rügen und kann je nach bedarf sowohl auf die boddenhechte, als auch auf frühjahrsheringe und dorsche seeseitig eingesetzt werden...vielseitig ist das revier wie vielleicht kein anderes in deutschland...


----------



## angelloenne (18. Januar 2004)

Schein u. Boot vorhanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2004)

Gibt ja doch ne ganze Menge Boardies ausser mir, die offiziell mehr als 5 PS fahren dürfen)
@ Pete: Sieht aus, als ob ich Dich mal besuchen müsste, so wie Du von Deinem Revier schwärmst)


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. Januar 2004)

Küsten ,Binnen, Funkschein und Boot Bayliner Trophy2002
vorhanden.


----------



## Fischbox (19. Januar 2004)

Moin#h

Also für mein BB habe ich keinen Schein. Hab ansonsten noch ein knuddeliges kleines 4.15 m Boot (Kuddel) mit 5 PS AB, zugelassenem Trailer und mein Auto hat auch 'ne Anhängerkupplung . Boot wird regelmäßig genutzt (nur auf der Ostsee). Werde es demnächst wohl bald mal mit 15 PS ausstatten. Aber davon unabhängig möchte ich unbedingt möglichst schnell den Küstenschein machen.


----------



## Laksos (19. Januar 2004)

@ Garfield0815

Im Raum Lev.:

Preisgünstig ist ja immer relativ. Eine gute Sportbootschule ist die Sportbootschule Hötzer  in Lev.-Hitdorf, die auch dort im Hafen die Prüfungen, auch für See (!), abnimmt. - Billig sicher nicht, aber nachdem ich vor längerer Zeit alle meine Scheine dort gemacht habe, kann ich sie immer noch empfehlen.

Die Homepage kenne ich allerdings nicht, bin bloß beim Suchen auf sie gestoßen.


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Januar 2004)

ich habe beides und ich denke wenn man(n) direkt an der ostsee wohnt und angler ist dann ist das PFLICHT 




:m


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Januar 2004)

@Laksos
Danke für denTipp



> weder das eine, noch das andere


Das stimmt so nicht ganz#t 
Ich habe ein Ruderboot auf unserem Vereinsgewässer
Und natürlich mein BB:q :q

Habe den Link:  Sportbootschule Hötzer 
Ist leider nicht aktuell die Seite


----------



## kh (19. Januar 2004)

Habe letztes Frühjahr den SFB-See mit Pyro gemacht.
Im Dezember habe ich mir einen 4m Gleiter mit 30PS AB gekauft. Ist zwar kein Angelboot aber wenn dann die Fische nicht wollen kann man wenigstens übers Wasser fliegen. Bin noch ordentlich am Boot und Trailer am basteln. Hoffentlich habe ich es bis März/April fertig. Werde dann hauptsächlich auf der Unterweser zwischen Bremen und Bremerhaven rumschippern, vieleicht auch 2 mal im Jahr zur Ostsee. Ein 2,7m Schlauchboot mit nem 5PS-Quirl hab ich auch noch.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (19. Januar 2004)

Wenn unter Küstenschein der SBF(See) gemeint ist, dann habe ich
ihn, nebst Binnenschein.
Wenn mit Küstenschein der SKS gemeint ist, dann habe ich ihn noch nicht. Dauert ja fast ein halbes Jahr.

Überlege noch: SKS oder Jagdschein.

Ahoi 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## steve71 (19. Januar 2004)

Ich habe seit knapp eineinhalb Jahren SBF See & Binnen un dein kleines Schlauchboot mit 4 PS Motor.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2004)

Wow, das werden ja immer mehr
Gemeint ist natürlich SBF See


----------



## Jo (20. Januar 2004)

Servus,

nach meinem ersten Norgeangelmitbooturlaub war klar .......da will ich immer wieder hin   

Daher hab ich mich bei einer Sportbootschule angemeldet und im darauf folgenden Winter dann den SBF Binnen und See gemacht.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------

